# Running grinders on empty



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all, I got my new Vario grinder today. A quick question - in the manual it says to have the grinder running when making the grind finer. Can you do this with no beans in the hopper? Or does that damage the burrs?

Cheers


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

You're supposed to do it with no beans. If you get a bit of bean stuck between the Burrs and try to adjust finer, THEN you can damage the Burrs







that said, even with beans in, as long as its grinding while you adjust slowly, it should be ok. Wastes beans though.

Don't keep beans in the hopper, they'll go stale. Weigh each dose manually


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah cool. Yeah I was gonna keep it empty anyway and weigh each dose but wondered if I had to over dose to allow the excess used in changing grind setting. Glad I don't have to.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

One thing I really like about my vario is how you get a consistent dose using the timer. Pour the bag into hopper, press the espresso button and boom, just the right amount in the portafilter every time. Isn't the hopper fairly airtight with the lid on? It certainly muffles most of the noise. And is 3 days in the hopper rather than the bag going to make any noticeable difference to the bean's freshness?


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

lol - I'm a senior member! I thought that rank meant something when I 1st came here.


----------

